# klipsch s4 or brainwavz m3?



## paul.rohit (Apr 5, 2012)

my sennheiser CX 300 II died recently. now im looking for a decent pair of Y cord, in ear headphones in the 5k range. i prefer good volume and bass. im torn between klipsch s4 and brainwavz m3. please help me decide between the two. also, i live in kolkata so can you tell me where i can get the brainwavz m3? i can find the klipsch s4 on flipkart. thanks in advance


----------



## nilnocnur (Apr 6, 2012)

S4 has a fatiguing sound signature with heavy and boomy bass and harsh treble and the overall sound quality is much behind M3. M3 has balanced and spacious sound with tighter but softer bass than S4. You can also consider Meelectronics CC51 which has the same sound quality as M3, with much faster and punchier bass than M3, but soundstage is still better with M3. You can get M3 from Pristinenote but its currently out of stock I think. CC51P is available on flipkart.


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 10, 2012)

As far as from last 8 months i am using Klipsch S4 with my Ipod and recently acquired Klipsch S4A for my S2 . They sounded very balanced and natural . For me +1 for Klipsch. If you raise your budget than check Monster Beats .


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2012)

nilnocnur said:


> S4 has a fatiguing sound signature with heavy and boomy bass and harsh treble and the overall sound quality is much behind M3. M3 has balanced and spacious sound with tighter but softer bass than S4. You can also consider Meelectronics CC51 which has the same sound quality as M3, with much faster and punchier bass than M3, but soundstage is still better with M3. You can get M3 from Pristinenote but its currently out of stock I think. CC51P is available on flipkart.



CC51 has more laid back midrange. Sound quality and detailing is very good for the price.

I'd probably go for CC51 for fun detailed sound or M3 for neutral sound.


----------

